# Morning Greeting!



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

This is the way Biscuit greets me every morning. I love his 'yowl' noise when he lies down! Hope it works!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2A2YPW68BI&feature=g-upl


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> This is the way Biscuit greets me every morning. I love his 'yowl' noise when he lies down! Hope it works!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2A2YPW68BI&feature=g-upl


Oh he's gorgeous, his coat looks fab ..... loved his brief lie down and 'yowl'!:laugh:


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

what a cute video,he is adorable!! cant believe how big he is now xxx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ah love Biscuit - he seems such a cheeky chappie!!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

His 'yow' is to say 'I don't want to lie down - just hurry up and tickle my ears!!'

Yes, Biscuit has grown - he's now 10.5kg!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aw Biscuit is delicious .. What a wonderful welcome. 
Think this would be a great thread full of our poos' 'morning greetings'...nothing beats it 
If only I was so technically minded... X


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

What a heart-warming video!


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Wow, are dogs always this happy to see you in the morning? He is so adorable. I'm looking forward to that. I can't imagine anything better. My kids are at the age's where they just look up from their cereal bowls and grunt at me in the morning. It'll be nice to be loved again, lol!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

KCsunshine;119383My kids are at the age's where they just look up from their cereal bowls and grunt at me in the morning. It'll be nice to be loved again said:


> Haha! Yes, this is definitely the right time to have a dog for me! My boys are 9, 14 & !6 and the 16 yr old has just got to that stage where everything I do is either totally embarrassing or very very annoying! So the plan is for the 3 boys to be gradually replaced by 3 adoring poos! x


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

Janev1000 said:


> Haha! Yes, this is definitely the right time to have a dog for me! My boys are 9, 14 & !6 and the 16 yr old has just got to that stage where everything I do is either totally embarrassing or very very annoying! So the plan is for the 3 boys to be gradually replaced by 3 adoring poos! x


This really made me laugh...it's exactly how I feel; my 16 yr old is the same....and no cuddles with him either. Stela on the other hand....warm and cuddly


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Ah Jane, that's a lovely video. Biscuit looks fab! I just love my morning greetings too. Obi is the only one happy in the mornings in our house...


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

hahah! great video! he is wagging that tail so much it is going in circles!!!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

We call him 'helicopter tail'! x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Janev1000 said:


> We call him 'helicopter tail'! x


HAHAHAH!!! that's awesome! and oh so fitting!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh What a cute video .. Biscuit is scrummy .. just like his name ...


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

And he appeared to be smiling at you too. What a lovely happy poo greeting, love it. It doesn't matter if you've left them 5 mins or the whole night, they just gotta let you know that you've been missed.


----------

